# Ungaro, Gold Fever and Nail Polish GALORE!! (VERY pic heavy)



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 7, 2008)

So here is what I got:






All of it









glosses from Kohls ON SALE!





SPRING BEAN! oh how I love you....





Spring Bean and Ungaro Lippie, LG and See Thru Lip Color!





lip pencils from ULTA! On sale for $1!!!









Liquid Last Liners!





Pearlglide Liners!





Eye Liner from ULTA! $1 each!





Clinique Mascara and Brow Shader





Suites and Naughty Nautical Quad!!!! I had wanted this for so long and Nordies still had it up!!! <333





Rose Suite and Sweet Liason









UNGARO!!! Shadows, CCBs and Beauty Powder! <33333





GOLD FEVER! Piggies, Glitters and SHARKSKIN! <3 I almost died when I heard this was coming back! <333





Glitters!





Piggies!





my first MAC polish! Dark Angel! 

My HUGE polish haul from Head2Toe Beauty!




rainbow! yay! if you want a detailed list of all my new polishes...it might take a while and another post. But I can do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























up close pics of my polishes!

Hope you enjoyed seeing my new stuff! Feel free to leave messages and ask questions!


----------



## elmo1026 (Oct 7, 2008)

wow enjoy your haul. I am so jealous.


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 7, 2008)

wow girl you went crazy. awesome haul.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2008)

Fabulous Haul!!! You really got some great stuff!! Enjoy it!!!


----------



## nikki (Oct 7, 2008)

What a great haul!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaquille (Oct 8, 2008)

wowwwww.. I am in awe with the polishes.. so colorful!!
and lovely MACs..


----------



## vcanady (Oct 8, 2008)

wow nice haul! that website [for np] looks amazing, everything is soo cheap! have u ever had problems ordering from them?? it seems too good to be true!


----------



## gio (Oct 8, 2008)

wow, great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 8, 2008)

wwwoowww thats alot of things..thxs for sharing


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vcanady* 

 
_wow nice haul! that website [for np] looks amazing, everything is soo cheap! have u ever had problems ordering from them?? it seems too good to be true!_

 

nope they are totally legit! I've ordered several times and never had a problem.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 9, 2008)

Amazing, can you do my nails you have like every color of nailpolish! Seriously so much good stuff there!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... i am so jealous of your haul.  Those polishes look gorgeous.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 9, 2008)

I love the rainbow of nailpolishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Enjoy this amazing haul


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 9, 2008)

WOW






Insane! Enjoy it all


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow!! Very nice haul indeed. Ummmm I would like to know what nail polishes ya got. Hehe. I'm a sucker for them. Head2toe is awesome. They have great prices.


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 9, 2008)

whoa!! that's a huge haul, enjoy!!


----------



## Pinkaura (Oct 9, 2008)

I love H2T, I'm hoping to get some CG once they've restocked.  Amzing haul, lucky you


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Oct 9, 2008)

Great Haul ! Enjoy


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 10, 2008)

:d  rools:

Lovely haul, what are the liquid last liners like?? I want to try one


----------



## Susanne (Oct 10, 2008)

Awesome! Enjoy.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_





















:d  rools:

Lovely haul, what are the liquid last liners like?? I want to try one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love them! But I've always loved liquid liners. These are by far the most fun and have the best staying power of any I've tried so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Wow!! Very nice haul indeed. Ummmm I would like to know what nail polishes ya got. Hehe. I'm a sucker for them. Head2toe is awesome. They have great prices._

 

hehe. I can completely understand being a sucker for polishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here is the list from left to right:

Essie Looking for Love, CG IDK, MAC Dark Angel, CG Purple Panic (neon), Essie Apertif, CG BFF, CG QT, CG TTYL, CG Unplugged, OPI Opi & Apple Pie, CG Hybrid, CG Solar Power, CG FYI, CG OMG, Essie Great Expectations, CG Fairy Dust, CG Recycle (my fav!), CG Liquid Leather, CG Calypso Blue, CG Bermuda Breakaway, CG Blue Paradise, CG Blue island Iced Tea, CG 2Nite, CG Bahamian Escape, CG Caribbean Blue, CG Shower Together, CG DV8, CG Rodeo Fanatic, CG Turned up Turquoise (neon), CG For Audrey, CG L8R G8R, CG Tree Hugger, Milani Green Glow (not from Head2Toe, I got it from a drug store)


----------



## gitts (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh my gosh, all of that was a haul, I almost thought I was looking at your collection. Enjoy!


----------



## pensive (Oct 10, 2008)

That's a great haul. I previously ordered from the site where you got all your polishes and I went nuts too. They were all just so cheap and too many pretty colors.


----------



## Moxy (Oct 11, 2008)

Holy sh*t what a haul!!! I love all of it. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 11, 2008)

damn id go bankrupt if i hauled like this


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 12, 2008)

Dear gracious woman that's a lot of stuff


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 12, 2008)

Dear gracious woman that's a lot of stuff


----------



## sheisfree (Oct 21, 2008)

ooh, *drools*


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

wow, nice haul!


----------



## fiji (Oct 22, 2008)

*Great haul and great pics!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## lucentsilver (Oct 25, 2008)

wow girl you went crazy


----------



## piecesofmeg (Oct 27, 2008)

Wicked haul!


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow! I love it! I really want the See Through lip color


----------

